# Wireless shutter trigger & wireless flash trigger combo ideas



## sanjosedave (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a 6D. Looking for product suggestions for a wireless shutter trigger & wireless flash trigger combo.

Flashes will be on manual. Don't need to worry about grouping flashes

Goal: not be tied down to camera body while talking to model

Don't really want any app-based trigger solution. Thx


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 1, 2014)

I have used Yongnuo RF-602 triggers for the longest time, they do both camera and flash triggering. They are onto the RF-603 MkIII now that has many improvements, like metal feet, transceivers rather than transmitter and receiver, AA batteries rather than AAA and some weird thing in the transmitter etc. 

They are cheap too!


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 1, 2014)

Hahnel for the wireless trigger, and they make one setup for doing strobes at the same time.

http://www.hahnel.ie/index.cfm?page=dslrremotecontrols&id=64&pId=64


----------



## Taemobig (Aug 1, 2014)

I used to use the Yongnuo RF-603, they are great for what they can do, really cheap. It also functions as a wireless trigger. But I got tired of having to change the flash power output manually, especially if my speedlight is on a tall stand and inside a soft box.

So I bought the Yongnuo YN-622, it supports high-speed sync (603 doesnt) and you can control the power for each light through the flash menu in your camera. And you can do ETTL or manual or a mix of both.

It comes down to how much you want to spend and what you need. The RF-603 cost about $30 for a pair and the YN-622 cost $85 for a pair.

I still have both triggers but I use the 603 only as a wireless trigger and the 622 for my speedlights/strobes.

I forgot to mention, both triggers are transceivers.


----------



## Skirball (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been using the RF-602s for some time now, and I also have a full set of 622s, a 6D, and do the majority of my photography using off-camera flash with remote triggers and shutter. My comments/observations:

I still mostly use my 602s over the 622s. I don't use off-camera eTTL very much, and I prefer the small size of the 602s. Mostly though, I like that the 602s have a 1/4" thread for mounting on stands. They pretty much live on my stands actually - when I use 622s I just put them into the 602s (they're off, just acting as cold shoes).

I do have a couple of issues with the 602s. The off switch is poorly located. They fixed this on the 603 II (but it doesn't have the 1/4" thread). I have to take the flash off to turn access it on the 602 (622s are fine). They also put locks on the hotshoe, something the 602 lacks. Doesn't matter on my receivers since I use the thread, but the transmitter does come loose on occasion. The transmitter also uses a specialized battery (CR2) and the receivers AAA. AAA isn't a big deal, but I like that the 622 uses AA, same as my flashes. The CR2 is a shame, but I shoot a lot of off-camera flash, and the battery last forever. I replace it annually just to be safe. Of, and there's no off-switch on the 602 transmitter, so I have to keep it in a little case that I made (out of a toilet paper roll 8)

I mostly use my little RC1 optical trigger. It's small, easy to use, and doesn't require any additional wires. But it requires line of sight, which can be a little annoying with wide angle lenses with lens hoods. I have an additional RF-602 transmitter that I use with a receiver (and provided wire to connect to shutter release) when I don't want to worry about line of sight, or want to be more than 30 feet away or so. It'll also rapidly trigger the shutter if I want a burst, which the RC1 doesn't do; but that "feature" is as much a hassle as it is a help.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 4, 2014)

Taemobig said:


> I used to use the Yongnuo RF-603, they are great for what they can do, really cheap. It also functions as a wireless trigger. But I got tired of having to change the flash power output manually, especially if my speedlight is on a tall stand and inside a soft box.
> 
> So I bought the Yongnuo YN-622, it supports high-speed sync (603 doesnt) and you can control the power for each light through the flash menu in your camera. And you can do ETTL or manual or a mix of both.
> 
> ...



+1 for both yongnuo.
Only remark for the 603 is when you place a flash on top that you can't reach the on/off button as he is hidden below the flash.
The 622 is a very great trigger. However for controlling your flash the flash needs to be a ttl version (canon 430-580-600 or yongnuo 565-568). The cheap yn560 can't be controlled by this trigger remotely, you can only trigger the flash but not any setup right out of your camera for a manual flash.

But keep in mind that those are both great triggers for there bucks.


----------



## alexturton (Aug 4, 2014)

Pixel kings. Absolute bargain is can be used in ettl


----------



## anthonyd (Aug 4, 2014)

+1 for YN603C. I have three flashes all hooked to one of these little tranceivers.

And here is a sample (w/ two flashes):

500px


----------

